# Frozen Green Beans



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Chanel goes crazy over frozen green beans. She loves them as treats. Any other vegetarians out there?

~Elegant


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley will spit the green beans out! He hates them! 
BUT, in his canned Chicken Soup food, there are carrots, potatoes, and green peas...he does eat those! He loves his canned food!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Feb 26 2005, 06:40 AM
> *I changed over from a carnivore to a vegan a few weeks ago.  Noodle is going vegan as well.  He's crazy about tofu.  Cookie has to eat commerical kibble for now.  It's a "runs" issue.
> 
> I've been spending like mad lately on vegan and vegetarian cookbooks, and on vegan products.  Have to order everything online and have it shipped internationally--it's really quite pricey that way.  Do you know of any cheap websites?  I ordered from Vegan Essentials twice and Pangea once.  Still havent' gotten the Pangea stuff yet.  What with shipping.....yikes.  But, I love that I have the OPTION...so many places simply won't mess with international shipping.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Is it OK for a dog to be vegan? And I had always heard that soy was not good for dogs... possible allergan ?? I have not eaten meat, chicken, etc. since 1973 but I always have given my dogs a meat-based diet because I have always heard that it is best for them. I'm sure you did not make this change without some research but just wanted to bring it up.....


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I haven't tried frozen green beans for Caesar I don't think. I will try them though I have some in the freezer.  He does love baby carrots though!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

The boys will not eat green beans unless they are cooked,then they love them!They do love raw carrotts,caul,sm.amts.of brocc. ,oh and peas.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar also really likes fruit, especially apples.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut loves veggies. I'm beginning to believe he is a lot healthier than I am. Last night he wanted all of my steamed broccoli.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

I've read on various sites and on marc marrone--that dogs CAN be vegan....but its really bad for cats. it still freaks me out though because meat has soo many amino acids and protein and stuff...so i'd never try it on the dogs.

and for the green beans--i havent tried giving it to them frozen...but SPRITE (who is REALLY picky) loves gerber green beans.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie is a veggie guy since he cant have too much protein because of his MVD. He gets brocolli, string beans, carrots (sometimes they dont digest too well though)


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Izzy loves frozen green beans right out of the freezer. I hold it between my hands to take some of the ice off and then toss it to her. She grabs it and runs to hide so she can nibble on it in peae.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I don't boil them. One day when Chanel was teething, I figured I ought to give her something cold to chew on. So I gave her a frozen string bean and she loved it. When she sees me going to the freezer, she goes crazy! She likes them thawed too...but there's something about the frozen ones!  

~Elegant


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Feb 26 2005, 10:18 AM
> *Caesar also really likes fruit, especially apples.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37942*


[/QUOTE]

Mine love apples, too. If I'm eating an apple they go nuts to get a piece and of course I comply!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 26 2005, 05:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. If I'm eating an apple they go nuts to get a piece and of course I comply!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38001
[/B][/QUOTE]
hehe :lol: Same thing here!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 26 2005, 05:41 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it OK for a dog to be vegan? And I had always heard that soy was not good for dogs... possible allergan ?? I have not eaten meat, chicken, etc. since 1973 but I always have given my dogs a meat-based diet because I have always heard that it is best for them. I'm sure you did not make this change without some research but just wanted to bring it up.....








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37934
[/B][/QUOTE]
Dogs can eat soy, but not malteses. It gives them the red eyes. So does coloring. My siggy says it all!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

My babies love all fruits and veggies. They really love the carrots and shiner goes nuts for oranges and they also love raw peanuts.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Tyler loves grapes with seeds in them! He chews the grape softly for a while, then chews it up and swallows everything. That's okay right?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cappy_@Feb 28 2005, 12:17 AM
> *Tyler loves grapes with seeds in them! He chews the grape softly for a while, then chews it up and swallows everything. That's okay right?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38315*


[/QUOTE]
Peanut used to love grapes too, but I printed a list on food and plants that are toxic to dogs and grapes is one of them. I'm so paranoid because Peanut is pretty small and only a little bit of something bad could hurt him.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

OMG! Really? Then I should stop. Thanks for the warning!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

All my dogs love green beans right out of the can. I get the ones with no salt added. Chloe, my 5 month old, goes absolutely crazy for them. I also added them to my sheltie's food to help her lose weight. She just came from the vet for her checkup and had lost 10 pounds in 13 months. She has so much energy now.
I will have to try them frozen. I have also heard that canned pumpkin is good. Has anyone tried it without getting an orange maltese!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Feb 28 2005, 10:08 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peanut used to love grapes too, but I printed a list on food and plants that are toxic to dogs and grapes is one of them. I'm so paranoid because Peanut is pretty small and only a little bit of something bad could hurt him.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38423
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just to let you both know the reason the grapes are bad is because they cause Kidney failure...which may build up over time or come on right away. They also can cause parralysis. Terrible. this also includes raisins as they are just dried grapes. 


Susan


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I have friends and trainers that use the "BARF" diet of all natural foods. Raw chicken etc. However, they have to supplement with vitamins and other things in order to keep the dog healthy.

I feel we have to be careful feeding any dog all people food. Has everyone on this site consulted a vet?


Some of my friends say the "BARF" method can get expensive by the time you add all the minerals, vitamins and suppliments. 

I don't feel any of us want to do something that is either a fad or feed just bacause the dog likes it. However, I do believe adding a veggie here and there is ok.


----------



## Rio&Nickysmommy (Oct 30, 2005)

I have to try the frozen string beans My Nicky loves veggies he likes lettuce. The dogs walk around my vegetable garden thing they are at a buffet!
RIo&Nickysmommy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy loves string beans cooked but will not eat fresh raw ones. I have not tried the frozen ones.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Bella loves cooked green beans and cooked asparagus!!! I have only cooked fresh ones so far but I bought some frozen ones to keep on hand in case I run out of fresh ones for her.























~Carole and Divine Bella~


----------



## Katsgirls (Oct 25, 2005)

Tassy and Kiwi love green beans! They make a perfect treat so we keep some frozen ones cooked and ready to hand out. They will dance and sit pretty for them.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I was out of fresh green beans tonight and cooked up some frozen ones in the microwave...she liked them just fine.























~carole and bella~


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Jack LOVES ice cubes, but when he chases them around, they leave a long trail of cold wet mess all over the tiles in my apartment.... 

So I tried a frozen green bean --- and he LOVES IT!!







Chases it all over the place, leaves no mess, and finally eats it







What a great treat !


----------

